# SX Mini Q Class



## Andre (7/1/16)

No further particulars other than these pictures available.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie (7/1/16)

Andre said:


> No further particulars other than these pictures available.


Nice find @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (7/1/16)

Finally a dual 18650 SX mod .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (7/1/16)

Dubz said:


> Finally a dual 18650 SX mod .


I just hope one does not need to be tethered to a PC.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Attie (7/1/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (7/1/16)

@Andre, this mod must have a serious price tag?


----------



## Vapington (7/1/16)

NEED


----------



## Andre (7/1/16)

Petrus said:


> @Andre, this mod must have a serious price tag?


I am sure it will be a hefty price. I love my SX Mini M Class, but for my money would rather get Joyetech's Cuboid should I want such high power.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deckie (7/1/16)

Must have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Attie (7/1/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Attie (7/1/16)

Support to 0.0001 ohm coil


----------



## Deckie (8/1/16)

When When When ???


----------



## Jakey (8/1/16)

Oh my......


----------



## JakesSA (8/1/16)

Mod of 2016 .. done, case closed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (8/1/16)

Now if they could just release the 350J 100W firmware for parallel mods (ie, the firmware used in the new 350J Vaporflask), that would be great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Casper (10/1/16)

Omw, I'd love one of those ! But I reckon I'll also settle for the Cuboid 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (11/1/16)

Casper said:


> Omw, I'd love one of those ! But I reckon I'll also settle for the Cuboid
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


The ML is $200.00 so this one will be $$$$$!!!


----------



## SunRam (2/2/16)

Yup, from Vapingunderground forum it seems as if you'll be looking at $250+ Either way, I'm getting one as soon as it gets official. My Reuleaux DNA 200 wants a friend ☺

Sent from my SM-T531 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/17)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie (14/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 81684
> View attachment 81685


What's the weight like @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Jakey (14/1/17)

Deckie said:


> What's the weight like @Rob Fisher ?


Not sure how @Rob Fisher feels about the weight but i got used to the weight of my previous q class, the q-mini is actually quite a light mod, the weight is more concentrated due to its smaller form so its much more comfortable,


----------



## Deckie (14/1/17)

Jakey said:


> Not sure how @Rob Fisher feels about the weight but i got used to the weight of my previous q class, the q-mini is actually quite a light mod, the weight is more concentrated due to its smaller form so its much more comfortable,


Thanks @Jakey . This mod is screaming at me

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Jakey (14/1/17)

Deckie said:


> Thanks @Jakey . This mod is screaming at me


Lets see what mr fisher has to say, coz im an sx fanboy, so my bias might be an issue lol. I loved the m, m mini, ml, q and now the q-mini has blown me away.

The feel of it in my hand is superb, love the rough not-quite-matte finish on the black. Battery life is stellar, somehow miles ahead of the q class. 2 days of vaping between 45 - 55 watts brought my batts down to 3.6v. It looks incredible. Its light, its ..... its an sx....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/1/17)

Jakey said:


> Lets see what mr fisher has to say, coz im an sx fanboy, so my bias might be an issue lol. I loved the m, m mini, ml, q and now the q-mini has blown me away.
> 
> The feel of it in my hand is superb, love the rough not-quite-matte finish on the black. Battery life is stellar, somehow miles ahead of the q class. 2 days of vaping between 45 - 55 watts brought my batts down to 3.6v. It looks incredible. Its light, its ..... its an sx....



The SX range are always really a beautiful Mods.

I had the Q class but sold it after i realised its not the Mod for me.

I never vape in TC mode and i just felt if ive got a mod that i have to read the manual just in order to learn how to adjust wattage its too complex for my style of vape.

My only con on these mods is its just too complex for someone as doff as me


----------



## Jakey (14/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> The SX range are always really a beautiful Mods.
> 
> I had the Q class but sold it after i realised its not the Mod for me.
> 
> ...


I barely use all the functionality, but somehow i find that any atty i pop on the mod, im able to adjust the wattage then use the powerful+, powerful or standard setting to get the vape just right. Yes its a pricey mod, yes it has the potential to be overly complicated and yes its not considered a high end mod.... but I think theres that peace of mind knowing that its just going to work, no matter what.


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/1/17)

Jakey said:


> I barely use all the functionality, but somehow i find that any atty i pop on the mod, im able to adjust the wattage then use the powerful+, powerful or standard setting to get the vape just right. Yes its a pricey mod, yes it has the potential to be overly complicated and yes its not considered a high end mod.... but I think theres that peace of mind knowing that its just going to work, no matter what.



I sold my Q class to a buddy. 3 months later the mod bombed out on him.

He said that he saw smoke come from the mod and immediately opened it up pulled out the batteries.

Mod still turns on now but doesnt fire.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jakey (14/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I sold my Q class to a buddy. 3 months later the mod bombed out on him.
> 
> He said that he saw smoke come from the mod and immediately opened it up pulled out the batteries.
> 
> Mod still turns on now but doesnt fire.


Sx mini kuga edition

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/1/17)

Jakey said:


> Sx mini kuga edition



What is kuga edition?


----------



## Jakey (14/1/17)

Lol all the ford kugas that are blowing up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/1/17)

Jakey said:


> Lol all the ford kugas that are blowing up



Maybe 

I dont wanna derail this thread but i just feel its important to share.

Even my lost vapes dna duo bombed out on me in november but luckily its under waranty still, so its getting fixed.

And in december my snow wolf mini decided to die on me.
Im getting fed up with regulated mods.


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/17)

Deckie said:


> What's the weight like @Rob Fisher ?



Not as heavy as expected and quite fine... very happy with the weight.


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/17)

I would say that this is probably the best mod available commercially right now... I don't know enough about chips and boards and TC to really make an informed call... but based on what the real experts say the Q Mini is a special mod. Only had it for a day and will make a call on it once I have had a chance to play a bit...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (15/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


>



That is quite nice. I really want an sx mod but I still want to see more on the G series. I have only seen one review on it at DSL labs and loved the carbon fiber look on it.The Sx looks like the last mod you'd ever need (yeah right)as it seems to cover most features a vaper would need in a mod.And the biggest plus to me is it's programmability sans P.C.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (15/1/17)

kev mac said:


> The Sx looks like the last mod you'd ever need (yeah right).



Lol, most vapers definition on the time-frame of 'ever' is 2 months.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (15/1/17)

Jakey said:


> Lol, most vapers definition on the time-frame of 'ever' is 2 months.


If I had a quarter for every time I've said this is the last.......... (fill in the blank) I am buying, I could get a sx mod tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

